# Cricket scholarship



## LBW (Nov 14, 2014)

My son is starting school in England next year. He is in his last two years of school and has essentially gone to play cricket. Can anyone help with the rules and regulations pertaining to a foreigner (16 year old) being eligible for age group county cricket? Any and all info on the subject would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

If he is in school in England he will participate in age group cricket like any other child via his school or club. If he is good enough for representative cricket i.e. national sides say U18, at this point his passport will come into play, if he has a UK passport then all is well. If he has not played for any other country, it is possible that he will be picked for England even though he will be foreign born. By the time he reaches country cricket he would have fulfilled the five year qualification period i.e. living in the UK and can play county cricket. Hope this helps.


----------



## LBW (Nov 14, 2014)

But what of age group County? I know it's tricky to play for Ist or 2nd team County as a foreigner as there's Kolpak involved and the teams generally pick one very good international, but have no idea what happens at age group level.


----------



## LBW (Nov 14, 2014)

At what level does playing for another country become a factor? U15, U16, U17, U18 or what?
I thought if he went there before his 18th birthday it was a 4 year qualification and not a 5?


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

Has he got a contract or interest from a county at age group level?


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

Andrew Strauss, Kevin Pietersen, Jonathan Trott and Matt Prior are all SA born and went on to play for England. Trott played for SA U19's and still qualified to play for England. The five year rule is when he becomes eligible for British nationality. If he is good enough he will play for his county (non-prof) anyway, there are no contracts involved until he reaches the age of 19 then he could be taken on by a county at professional level.


----------

